# Keith Moon vs John Bonham?



## manifold (Jul 15, 2008)

Who do you think was better?


----------



## jillian (Jul 15, 2008)

That isn't even close. No drummer's been better than Moon, IMO.

At one point I heard thta they tried to have a series of famous drummers reproduce his work, but none were able to. When they had the computer do it, it said that it wasn't humanly possible to do what Moon did.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2008)

Who's John Bonham?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 15, 2008)

this is one vote for Bonham.  

two words:  Moby Dick

[youtube]L47lv3QTkbo[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2008)

John Bonham


From 1972:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc&feature=related]YouTube - Immigrant Song - 1972[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2008)

Keith Moon is a close second.


Did you know they are making a movie about him right now, and guess who is playing him?


Austin Powers! 


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................




See Me Feel Me: Keith Moon Naked for Your Pleasure (2009)


----------



## manifold (Jul 15, 2008)

Shogun said:


> this is one vote for Bonham.
> 
> two words:  Moby Dick



I think it's a mistake to judge a drummer based on a solo.  I've played with drummers that can rip off a solo that'll knock the socks off your ass but can't keep time to save their friggin ass.  What a drummer can do while also holding down the rhythm is far more telling.  I vote Moon hands down, even though I like Zep a lot more than The Who.  It was like he was playing a solo all the while he was keeping time for Entwistle and Townsend.  Friggin amazing IMO.


----------



## Your Overlord (Jul 15, 2008)

I think Bonham was better but Keith was more interesting.

both cases of wasted potential


----------



## Shogun (Jul 15, 2008)

They both kept the beat so thats not really worth comparing.  Post some examples of Moon and we'll check em out side by side.


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 15, 2008)

manifold said:


> Who do you think was better?



keith moon, imho...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0XknwXqLDo[/ame]


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Aug 12, 2008)

I would have to go with John Bonham.


----------



## Your Overlord (Aug 12, 2008)

jillian said:


> That isn't even close. No drummer's been better than Moon, IMO.
> 
> At one point I heard thta they tried to have a series of famous drummers reproduce his work, but none were able to. When they had the computer do it, it said that it wasn't humanly possible to do what Moon did.



but I wouldn't go that far

Neil Peart walks away with the drumming prize

Zeppelin is probably the better(and more popular band) Zeppelin's stuff was a bit more dependant on Drumming although many of the Zep songs had no drums at all(Going to California etc.)
I saw the who a few times with replacement Drummers and it was GREAT
I saw the Page, Plant shows  and it was good but it missed the drummer
in both cases the bands had huge musical section Orchestras and extra keyboard players and so on to compensate for the missing Drummer
both Drummers added A lot to those bands
in both cases the parts were greater than the whole
Robet Plant Went on the road with Phil Collins
that was spectacular


----------



## Your Overlord (Aug 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Who's John Bonham?



the Drummer From Led Zeppelin who Died at, arguably, the height of their fame. Led Zeppelin decided they could not continue as a band after that without John Bonham
Apart from The Beatles Led Zeppelin is certinly the most popular "Rock" band of all time
in some cases they exceded the Beatles fame

one could make a hell of an argument for The Who though


----------



## Red Dawn (Aug 12, 2008)

manifold said:


> Who do you think was better?



Bonham. 

But, Neil Peart is better than either


----------



## Gunny (Aug 12, 2008)

manifold said:


> Who do you think was better?



Who do YOU think is deader?


----------



## manifold (Aug 13, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> But, Neil Peart is better than either



Agreed.  This poll was to determine who's number 2.


----------



## KGB (Aug 13, 2008)

manifold said:


> Agreed.  This poll was to determine who's number 2.



Neil Peart is certainly #1, but you have to check out old Buddy Rich video clips.....that guy inspired Peart & was truly amazing....


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 13, 2008)

Peart, Buddy Rich.. hell, I'd put Tommy Lee above these 2 over-rated dead guys


----------



## manifold (Aug 13, 2008)

[youtube]47yxLg2RyXM[/youtube]


----------



## Your Overlord (Aug 22, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuOTkrEVeb4[/ame]


----------



## Stoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Bonham was better IMO.  However, the God of drummers is and will always will be Neil Peart.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

Moon all the way. Nothing against Bonham, just think Moon was incredible.

But still, neither Moon nor Bonham could hold a candle to Ginger Baker.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 2, 2010)

You know what they call people who hang around with musicians?
















Drummers


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

Gunny said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think was better?
> ...


I don't care who you are, that's some funny shit!

LMAO!


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2010)

i saw the who and led zep with moon and bonham. moon was better hands down. but i like these guys too.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ5B7yqDYbA]YouTube - gene krupa buddy rich drum battle[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think was better?
> ...



Keith Richards?....


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 4, 2010)

manifold said:


> Who do you think was better?



That's tough to say.  Both were great at getting drunk.  I'll go with Keith Moon as being the biggest drunk.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I have a long running joke about the Rolling Stones and their aged longevity being the product of a deal with satan.. and that we are literally watching them turn into zombies before our eyes...

BACK TO DRUMMERS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPSR7rAdxI]YouTube - Morbid Angel - Drum Check[/ame]


----------



## trams (Feb 4, 2010)

Bonham#1 Phil Ehart from Kansas is awesome.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 4, 2010)

What has Jimmy Page done that's worth listening to since Bonham passed, that's how great Bonham was

It's no coincidence that Bohman killed himself after Zappa introduce Vinny Colaiuta to the world. Sorry, someone had to say it.

Bonham took one listen to "He Used to Cut the Grass" and realized how futile it all was.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwtkBkCuOa8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 4, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What has Jimmy Page done that's worth listening to since Bonham passed, that's how great Bonham was
> 
> It's no coincidence that Bohman killed himself after Zappa introduce Vinny Colaiuta to the world. Sorry, someone had to say it.
> 
> ...



yea....Vinny was a monster Drummer.....here is a story about him.....

About Colaiuta's ability to play Zappa's notoriously complex music, guitarist Steve Vai told the following story:

 	He's one of the most amazing sight-readers that ever existed on the instrument. One day we were in a Frank rehearsal, this was early '80s, and Frank brought in this piece of music called "Mo 'N Herb's Vacation." Just unbelievably complex. All the drums were written out, just like "The Black Page" except even more complex. There were these runs of like 17 over 3 and every drumhead is notated differently. And there were a whole bunch of people there, I think Bozzio was there. Vinnie had this piece of music on the stand to his right. To his left he had another music stand with a plate of sushi on it, okay? Now the tempo of the piece was very slow, like "The Black Page." And then the first riff came in, [mimics bizarre Zappa-esque drum rhythm patterns] with all these choking of cymbals, and hi-hat, ruffs, spinning of rototoms and all this crazy stuff. And I saw Vinnie reading this thing. Now, Vinnie has this habit of pushing his glasses up with the middle finger of his right hand. Well I saw him look at this one bar of music, it was the last bar of music on the page. He started to play it as he was turning the page with one hand, and then once the page was turned he continued playing the riff with his right hand, as he reached over with his left hand, grabbed a piece of sushi and put it in his mouth, continued the riff with his left hand and feet, pushed his glasses up, and then played the remaining part of the bar. It was the sickest thing I have ever seen. Frank threw his music up in the air. Bozzio turned around and walked away. I just started laughing."


----------



## Lex (Jun 11, 2011)

Neil Peart in my mind is totally overrated.


----------



## eots (Jun 11, 2011)

manifold said:


> Who do you think was better?



well moons projectile vomiting was second to none....but bonhmas ability to be drunk enough to urinate in his pants but still keep a beat was immpressive


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 12, 2011)

I think Bonham was better at actual drumming. With that said I think Moon was better at putting on a show. Either way you look at it both are two of the best drummers ever.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 12, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Not saying he's a bad drummer or anything, but we all know Morbid Angel's a one man band. And I think Portnoy is the best drummer in metal.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 17, 2011)

Peart is the best technically.........Bonham to me is a slightly better than average drummer who joined an mega-great band. Styleistically however, Moon is a goof he was so unique with the helter skelter style that always works. Over the past 40 years, his stuff has just become epic........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 17, 2011)

For sheer speed......nobody touches this guy.........Billy Cobham........not sure he's actually from this planet though...............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM-ss0p8nEE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM-ss0p8nEE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jun 17, 2011)

Mick Shrimpton


----------

